# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Suunnittele Helsingin metroverkosto uudelleen!

## Metropolitain

Aiheen idea on simppeli, kuvittele vaikka että kuulut metrotoimikuntaan, ja olet suunnittelemassa helsingin metroa. Sinun täytyy suunnitella helsingille metroverkosto. Siellä saa olla vaikka U-Stadtbahnin tyylisiä kohtia, maanalaisia raitiovaunuasemia, ja ties mitä. Kunhan ei nyt mitään tyylin 700 linjaan ja asemia joka toinen metri. Tässä aiheessa pitää siis tehdä kartta siitä kuvitteellisesta verkostosta. Minulla ah, niin romu paint ei nyt halua toimia, joten te joilla se toimii, olkaa hyvät ja aloittakaa.

Niille jotka eivät tajunneet aiheen ideaa:
Piirtäkää paintilla tai jollain muulla ohjelmalla helsingin metroverkko juuri sellaiseksi kuin itse haluat.

----------


## kemkim

> Niille jotka eivät tajunneet aiheen ideaa:
> Piirtäkää paintilla tai jollain muulla ohjelmalla helsingin metroverkko juuri sellaiseksi kuin itse haluat.


Tässä kartta:
http://suomi24.pp.fi/tramwest/paakaupunkiseutu.PNG

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kemkimin kommentista innoittuneena erään työryhmän versio aiheesta.

----------


## miikkag

Tällaisen suunnittelin: http://www.kiskojarru.net/tavara2/metrosuunnitelma.jpg

Suunnitelma ei yritäkään olla täydellinen ja linjaukset ovat paikallaan enemmän suuntaa-antavasti kuin tarkasti.

Nykyinen metroverkko on jotakuinkin paikallaan ja länsimetrokin pitkälti "aidon" suunnitelman mukainen. Ulompi poikittaislinja lähtee Kivenlahden pääteasemalta siten, että junia voidaan suuntaa vaihtamalla ajaa rengaslinjana. Vaihto paikallisjuniin on Espoon keskuksen asemalla, samoin kuin Vantaankoskella. Rata koukkaa myös lentokentän kautta ja Tikkurilassa on vaihto pääradan juniin. Linjan pääteasema on Hakunilassa, jossa taas suuntaa vaihtamalla päästään ajamaan rengasta. Sieltä linja jatkaa kohti Itäkeskusta.

Sisempi poikittaislinja mukailee Jokeria käyttäen olemassa olevaa raidetta. Vaihto pääradan juniin on Oulunkylässä. Vantaankosken radan juniin pääsee Pohjois-Haagasta. Pitäjänmäeltä Leppävaaraan ajetaan olemassa olevalla kaupunkiradalla lähijunien seassa. Linja päättyy Tapiolaan, jossa on vaihto läntiselle linjalle.

Yhteys keskustasta lentoasemalle tapahtuu pääsääntöisesti Tikkurilan kautta lähijunalla, mutta täysin vaihdoton yhteys on myös olemassa, vaikkakin ajallisesti pidempi.

----------


## kemkim

Tästä Miikkan suunnitelmasta, mikä olisi tämän Jokeria mukailevan metron hyöty verrattuna Jokeriin? Olisiko se Jokeri muuten, mutta integroituna jollain tapaa lähijunaverkkoon duokalustolla?

----------


## jpe

Tehtävä on loppuviimein yllättävän monimutkainen, sillä metroa - tai ylipäänsä mitä hyvänsä joukkoliikennejärjestelmää - pitäisi suunnitella uusien alueiden kanssa samaan aikaan. Me taasen joudumme nyt taivuttelemaan sitä jo vuosikymmeniä sitten rakennettuihin lähiöihin, joten lähtökohdat ovat siis hivenen väärät.

Jos joku tietää osoitteen johonkin netissä olevaan 1950-luvun ilmakuvaan tai karttaan koko Suur-Helsingin seudusta (jos sellaista edes on saatavilla), niin olkoon ystävällinen ja postatkoon sen tänne, jotta pääsemme aloittamaan puhtaalta pöydältä, eikä tarvitse olla jo-tehtyjen mokien vanki. Pääsisi sitten Tukholman malliin tekemään metroratoja mukailevia lähiöketjuja, joissa vain harvalla metroasema ei ole kävelyetäisyydellä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos joku tietää osoitteen johonkin netissä olevaan 1950-luvun ilmakuvaan tai karttaan koko Suur-Helsingin seudusta (jos sellaista edes on saatavilla), niin olkoon ystävällinen ja postatkoon sen tänne, jotta pääsemme aloittamaan puhtaalta pöydältä, eikä tarvitse olla jo-tehtyjen mokien vanki. Pääsisi sitten Tukholman malliin tekemään metroratoja mukailevia lähiöketjuja, joissa vain harvalla metroasema ei ole kävelyetäisyydellä.


Eikös tällä forumilla jossain linkattu skannattuihin vanhoihin linjakarttoihin? Nehän ovat oivallinen pohja, jos haluaa lähteä 1950-luvun tilanteesta.

Ja sitten toinen mahdollisuus. Jos haluaa lähteä nykytilanteesta, niin on meneillään tämä Greater Helsinki Vision 2050 -kilpailu. Sen nettisivulta löytyy yllin kyllin materiaalia, jonka pohjalta voi suunnitella joukkoliikenttettä tästä päivästä eteenpäin.

Antero

----------


## jpe

> Eikös tällä forumilla jossain linkattu skannattuihin vanhoihin linjakarttoihin? Nehän ovat oivallinen pohja, jos haluaa lähteä 1950-luvun tilanteesta.


Ei tule kyllä itselläni mieleen missä sellaisiin olisi annettu linkkejä. Jos tarkoitat tätä Castrenin stadtbahnin linjakarttaa, niin eihän tuossa näy kunnolla edes rantaviivoja.

Täytynee sitten tyytyä Googlen tarjoamien satelliittikuvien apuun.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei tule kyllä itselläni mieleen missä sellaisiin olisi annettu linkkejä. Jos tarkoitat tätä Castrenin stadtbahnin linjakarttaa, niin eihän tuossa näy kunnolla edes rantaviivoja.


En tarkoittanut tuota. Katsopas tätä viestiä ja viestiketjua!

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Kemkimin kommentista innoittuneena erään työryhmän versio aiheesta.


Varsin hyvä visio. Joskin Ita-Metro voisi olla kytkettynä Kampista jatkuvalla ratalenkilla Toolon ja Meilahden kautta Pasilaan ("Puolipisara"). Silloin VR:n nykyinen kaupunkirataverkko ja nykyinen metrolinja olisivat samaa järjestelmää, jota liikennoitaisiin metrojunilla (tai niiden kaltaisilla junilla). Muut radat sitten nopeutettuja ja sujuvoitetuja ratikkaratoja (=light rail) mallia Stadtbahn Koln tai kaupunkiratikka Freiburg.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kivelahdesta metroa tulisi jatkaa Kirkkonummelle, jotta tuo kapasiteetti ottaisiin kunnollisemmin käyttöön. Kirkkonummi on ollutkin kiinnostunut metrohaarasta. Kuten myös Tuusula. Sekä Sipoo.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kivelahdesta metroa tulisi jatkaa Kirkkonummelle, jotta tuo kapasiteetti ottaisiin kunnollisemmin käyttöön. Kirkkonummi on ollutkin kiinnostunut metrohaarasta. Kuten myös Tuusula. Sekä Sipoo.


Jos kaikki kiinnostuisivat metrosta ja ne toteutettaisiin niin lopputulos olisi varmaan tämäntapainen.

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Jos kaikki kiinnostuisivat metrosta ja ne toteutettaisiin niin lopputulos olisi varmaan tämäntapainen.


Tuollainen metrokartta olisi hieno juuri Helsingin metrolle...  :Very Happy:  , mutta kummiski sama pitkulainen haarukka siitä jäisi (pidennettynä) jos jatkettaisiin Kivenlahdesta Kirkkonummelle ja sama juttu Mellunmäestä Östersundomiin ja Sipooseen päin  :Razz: 

(ja jos  tuo Tuusula nyt oteta joukkoon, sen perusteellahan pitäisi rakentaa toinen metrolinja)

----------


## hmikko

> kummiski sama pitkulainen haarukka siitä jäisi (pidennettynä) jos jatkettaisiin Kivenlahdesta Kirkkonummelle ja sama juttu Mellunmäestä Östersundomiin ja Sipooseen päin


Lontoon Undergroundin pisin vaihdoton matka on 54,5 km (West Ruislip - Epping). Matinkylä-Mellunmäki tulee olemaan n. 31 km, jos sitä väliä nyt sitten vaihdottomana ajetaan. Sanoisin, että Pääkaupunkiseutu alkaa olla etäisyyksien puolesta suurkaupunkiluokassa jo ennen Kivenlahden osuuttakin. Lontoossa pisin yksittäinen tunneli on luemma 27,8 km, joka vastaa hyvinkin Sörnäinen-Kivenlahti -tunnelia. Helsingin nykyinen metro olisi tosin Lontoon linjojen joukossa toiseksi hiljaisin Waterloo & Cityn jälkeen (15,9 miljoonaa nousua vuodessa). Oikeasti toiseksi hiljaisin on luemma Metropolitan (66 miljoonaa, vissiin suht lähellä Helsingin lukemaa).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Helsingin nykyinen metro olisi tosin Lontoon linjojen joukossa toiseksi hiljaisin Waterloo & Cityn jälkeen (15,9 miljoonaa nousua vuodessa). Oikeasti toiseksi hiljaisin on luemma Metropolitan (66 miljoonaa, vissiin suht lähellä Helsingin lukemaa).


Tehtäisiin se Laajasalon minimetro, niin meilläkin olisi oma Waterloo & Citymme. No toivottavasti ei kuitenkaan.

Tämä on jo aika off-topiccia. Mutta katsokaapas huviksenne Metropolitanin aikataulua ja kertokaa, tuleeko mieleenne jokin metrosta erotettu raideliikennepalvelu pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tämä on jo aika off-topiccia. Mutta katsokaapas huviksenne Metropolitanin aikataulua ja kertokaa, tuleeko mieleenne jokin metrosta erotettu raideliikennepalvelu pääkaupunkiseudulla.


Jos tarkoitat vuoroväliltään vastaavanlaista raideliikennepalvelua pääkaupunkiseudulla, niin olisiko raitiovaunut? Tosin nekin taitavat ajaa, ainakin toistaiseksi, tihemmällä vuorovälillä kuin tuo metrolinja. Sen vuoroväli näyttää olevan suunnilleen yhtä tiheä, kuin raitiolinjan 1/A.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos tarkoitat vuoroväliltään vastaavanlaista raideliikennepalvelua pääkaupunkiseudulla, niin olisiko raitiovaunut? Tosin nekin taitavat ajaa, ainakin toistaiseksi, tihemmällä vuorovälillä kuin tuo metrolinja. Sen vuoroväli näyttää olevan suunnilleen yhtä tiheä, kuin raitiolinjan 1/A.


Mulle tuli _genast_ mieleen _Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenne_-niminen raskasraideliikennepalvelu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mulle tuli _genast_ mieleen _Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenne_-niminen raskasraideliikennepalvelu.


Lähijunat on tietysti infraltaan lähempänä metroa, kuin raitiovaunut. Mutta vuorovälit ovat jopa pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunillakin osittain tiheämmät, kuin Metropolitan-linjalla.

----------


## petteri

Osa Lontoon Metropolitan linjasta kulkee samoilla raiteilla muiden linjojen (Circle line ja rautatiet) kanssa. Siksi osalla linjasta on varsin pitkä vuoroväli.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Ei nyt tarvitse yksityiskohtiin mennä, mutta kyllähän se sivun 3 linjakaavio on ihan kuin VR:n vastaava. Vuoroväli toki on täällä kokonaisuutena lyhyempi, mutta aikataulu on ihan kuin Helsinki-Kirkkonummi-väliltä.

----------

